

Generating Sequences of Primes in Conway's Game of Life (2009) - vinchuco
http://www.nathanieljohnston.com/2009/08/generating-sequences-of-primes-in-conways-game-of-life/

======
skinnybatch
I presented Conway's Game of Life in a classroom this summer of 10-12 year
olds. They had no issue understanding it, were fascinated by the very
simplicity of the concept that has immeasurable applications.

